# Plot distance on a virtual map



## MrGrumpy (24 Feb 2021)

Got a query , is there an app which can measure a virtual walk and plot it on a map. Eg walk the west highland way virtually on a treadmill or local walk and plot how far you have walked virtually if that makes sense ? 

or do I just mark up a Google map of the walk with the distance covered by each individual as they do a day to day walk ?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (24 Feb 2021)

Strava can do that, providing you are following a virtual route. Youll need a method to record your days effort and then simply upload. 

I'm sure this question or something similar was asked last year.


----------



## Cathryn (24 Feb 2021)

Try mapmyrun. I've done this for a silly but fun virtual thing I'm doing. I've mapped my route and then, every time I do a ride, I add it on to my total and check out where I am now.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Feb 2021)

Hmm interesting


----------

